# Hole in router sub base too small



## rwalkerphl (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi All,

I am using a Craftsman 1 3/4 HP Router. Up to now it has been great - I have just finished using it with the Rockler Dovetail jig I picked up recently. 

Now, I am just finishing up the box I created using the dovetail jog. I went to pit the 3/8" roundover bit in the router, and where the hole is too small for the bit to fit flush for the roundover. The base does fit the brass guide bushing for the dovetail jig, so I don't want to mess with it.

Does anyone have any suggestions, or do I need to go and buy another base plate?

Thanks!
Robin.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Robin, 

a lot of baseplates have a recess in them for a template guide. These guides are handy, but mean the baseplate can be too small for what you need to do.

If you're working out of the table, you can make a quick and simple baseplate out of hardboard or plexi and it works great, just make the hole a big as you need. For working in the table, I have 2 baseplates, one with a 3 1/2 inch hole for big bits, one for template guides. You can make one to fit your table, or you can buy a new one.

I wouldn't recommend openning up the size of your plate, because you might want to be able to use guide bushings in the future.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

With base plate below you use up to a 2 1/2" OD bit and your brass guides as well all with just one plate.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement




======



rwalkerphl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am using a Craftsman 1 3/4 HP Router. Up to now it has been great - I have just finished using it with the Rockler Dovetail jig I picked up recently.
> 
> ...


----------

